# new member with a ford 3000



## mudelgia (Nov 18, 2013)

hey all

i'm new in here and from denmark
I just bought a ford 3000 (with a hardtop) 
i wanna change the oil in the hydralics but i cant find the bottom bolt to drain it
any of you know where its located ? or got a picture of where it should be ? 
i just changed the oil on transmission and engine 

kim.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Kim.. Someone should be able to help with your question.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Kim -

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the 3000. But the best thing to do is get your self a manual. They are readily available on eBay and other places, even on CD/DVD for very short money:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FORD-TRACTOR-SERVICE-MANUAL-2000-3000-4000-5000-7000-3400-3500-PARTS-CATALOG-CD-/231063114995?pt=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item35cc6f54f3


----------

